# My First Hollow Form WIP



## cabomhn (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, well the woodshop FINALLY opened up today at school and I had a few hours to go and get some work done. I had a chunk of Rob and Zoe's camphor that I was going to split and make two small bowls with but I decided to bite the bullet and have a go at my first hollow form. I did this with a sorby hollow master, which is probably going to become my new favorite tool here in the next few months. Here it is without any sanding or finishing. I still need to remove the base where it was chucked up.

[attachment=9276]

[attachment=9275]

So there it is. I will probably get to finish it sometime this weekend. The hollowing goes about an inch and half from the bottom of the vessel because I had maxed out the reach on my tool. I got the wall thickness down fairly evenly to around slightly less than 1/4". Comments and critiques are always welcome!


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

That extra thickness on the bottom will make it more stable and not so tippy, gonna look really nice with a finish, be sure to show us the final project.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 16, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Really classy shape and love smelly wood. Is the piece green or dry. Camphor hasen't warped or cracked for me yet???? Nice.




This wood I would say was mostly wet. From what I can tell it is staying fairly stable and there don't appear to be any new checks showing up.

Oh, and this was turned from pith to pith so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2012)

It's beautiful Matt - great job. You're way ahead of almost everyone when we were your age, and heck you're way ahead of most of us at our present age! 
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TimR (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice work for sure! I know it sounds crazy...but I could smell the camphor when I looked at that picture! 
What kind of finish are you thinking about for it anyway?


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm thinking about just doing a walnut oil finish/friction polish from this site, I believe it's owned by one of the members on WB...

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicely done! A little upturn near the opening or a bead might be a neat detail to consider on a future form, but there's nothing wrong with it as it sits... Just some thoughts for future projects.

I haven't done any engrain camphor forms, but I cored some side grain bowls that moved a lot... May not be able to salvage them. You should have better luck with an endgrain piece.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice work Matt, I think you have a beautiful piece in the making there, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## brown down (Aug 16, 2012)

thats pretty good for your first one. love the colors in that timber. Like the rest them i can't wait to see the finish on that
oh how i remember my first hollow form. blew up and flew all over the shop.
pretty sure i had to change my britches


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 17, 2012)

So far so good with drying. I have this piece bagged up in my room and all I can say is that my sinuses have never been better, my room REALLY smells like Camphor. :rofl2: :rofl2: But anyway, only one tiny check about 1/2 cm away from the dead center of the pith yesterday which was CA'ed, other than that everything seems to be staying stable so I'm crossing my fingers!! :i_dunno:


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, so I went back to the shop today and did some sanding, I was just about to take off the tenon when I found out that a class was starting so I have to go back another day, likely friday. Hopefully it will be done by the weekend, will take some pics soon!


----------



## RusDemka (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool,,,


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Very cool,,,



If you are interested, I posted the finished product in the "Turner's completed project" section.


----------

